# What do you prefer for home defense?



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Some like semi-auto's, some like revolvers, some prefer shotguns.

My old man prefers a revolver as the one to keep loaded for that "special occasion" over a semi-auto.

I haven't really decided for myself.

Which do you prefer and why?


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

I like a 12ga w/ #4 shot. If that doesn't do the trick, it's a Cold Steel Tomahawk.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Hk usp .45


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

12 gauge. I keep mine loaded with #4 as well and it sits in the corner near the bed. Pistol could work if needed but I will always grab my shotgun first.

AR stays in case. The last thing I would want to do is shoot at an intruder, miss, and then kill my neighbor 3 houses over while he sleeps.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I have handguns, semi auto rifles and shotguns all loaded and ready, come on and try your luck Mr Bad guy!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

The Judge .410's

I also have dual Annihilator wrecking bars that I will fight dimachaeri style for unarmed trespassers that I want a little one on one with. They will also be good for a zombie attack


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

The usual "home defense weapons" and a ferocious toy fox terrier that is going on 13 years old and would lick any intruder to death... The dog is the most reliable of the bunch!


Smitty


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Currently, the Walther PPQ and the Mossberg 590 have bedroom duty. However, my bride and I are usually packing a CCW when we are dressed -- so, depending upon the attack or forced entry the choice of weapon will be what is on our person or close at hand.

Like Smitty above -- we have a couple of Rat Terriers, one of which is a reliable "burglar alarm" and doesn't miss a thing. She can sound pretty ferocious too (but is actually a big chicken).


----------



## ccather (Aug 3, 2010)

Seal team six.


----------



## JoeKing (Apr 1, 2011)

It depends but if someone is trying to kick the door in a shotgun would be my choice.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

12 gauge pump 3 inch chamber with a short barrel loaded with No. 1 buckshot.


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

12 guage 870, loaded with Federal Tactical 00 buck. Also have a Springfield VD in .45 with a Streamlight TLR-1 attached. 
Pistol near the bed, shotgun in the closet.


----------



## no_control (Jul 18, 2010)

I would prefer a larger caliber, but until then, I have 2 g19's in reach,the main one with tlr-1 and the other as a bug.


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

saiga 12g, w/ 20 round drum w/ 00 shot... forward grip has integral LED flash light/ spare 10 round clip(s) placed around the house in straigic locations,,,XD9 w/ laser and 2 clips near by, for starters....


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Usually I use a Glock 17 with a Surefire X400. Sometimes I will grab my KAC SR-15 instead. I prefer a handgun since it's a little cramped and tight where I live so a handgun is a little more practical.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

closest to the bed is a .45 ACP.
A long reach from the bed is a 12 ga. Rem. 870 with 7 00 Buck.
But those are for after the pit bull gets through with you...


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree with everyone about the dogs. We've got my pitbull, and 2 labs. A pine cone doesn't hit the roof without us knowing about it!

Any reasons why anyone prefers a revolver over a semi-auto or vise versa?


----------



## shakenbake (Feb 21, 2011)

12 gauge with 00 buck and a ruger 10/22 with 25 rd clip


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Got the ole twice barrel scattergun loaded up with three inch 00 buck coming out of a 18 inch barrel. Then whatever is out and loaded...


----------



## thedudeabides (Jan 17, 2012)

sig sp2022 in 9mm (15 + 1 in the chamber), although i agree a shotgun would be the way to go.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

the mossberg is hanging out in the closet and my 38 is under the bed. I have the 38 since it's my only pistol. I was told years ago now from a gentlemen who had his 38 loaded with glasses(sp?) and +p silver tips; that a revolver may not be as fast as an automatic but the gun cycle that round regardless of what happens and my wife can shoot it with ease. Has anyone here tried those glasses rounds? i ilke the idea especially so i don't wing a slug into another apartment.


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

I am pretty fond of revolvers for the simplicity of the whole thing. I have always been and will always be a wheel gun guy. I do own semi autos as well, just prefer the revolver for CCW and home defense. I do keep an 870 close at night though. I usually keep some #4 or #5 turkey loads in it and the #1 buck works very well too.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Fierce dachshund and a 12ga #00 buck.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

shakenbake said:


> 12 gauge with 00 buck and a ruger 10/22 with 25 rd clip


The 10/22 is on the wife's side of the bed. I got her a 20 ga. 870 Express but she says it's too heavy. Since she can't hit crap I thought about getting her a laser sight for the 10/22 but she would not remember how to turn it on. I told her to just spray and pray.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I have the 7+1 tube on it now but this is what I grab. It has a flashlight and laser on it so it knocks out a few things and I also keep #4 in it for the same eason as everyone else.*


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

As a Strickly home defence a shot gun is great. but if it is for a smaller person ie a older person or a small female i recomend a 38 revolver it is easy to use not alot to learn and point and shoot.... check out my web site. MyFloridaCCW.com


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

It looks like there are a bunch of shotguns standing by to protect PFF member's homes. I just ordered some of these to load up my Mossberg 590 Stainless and Mossberg 590 Shorty AOW that is inbound.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/16...e-1-3-4-4-and-1-buckshot-11-pellets-box-of-20

It sounds like they work well in the Winchester 1300 Defender, and good in the Mossberg 500/590 if you get the "feel" for chambering them. Not so good for the Remington 870 though. Semi-autos are a "no-go".

If you have a shotgun that will feed and chamber these reliably-- you can effectively increase your magazine capacity by almost two-thirds (a 7+1 gun will hold 11+1). Using a #4 & #1 Buck combo in a short shell that still produces a pattern of 11 pellets at 1200 fps makes a great home defense load. Mini slugs and Mini #7 1/2 shot are also available if you are so inclined:

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/73...n-12-gauge-1-3-4-7-8-oz-rifled-slug-box-of-20

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/25...on-12-gauge-1-3-4-5-8-oz-7-1-2-shot-box-of-20


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

15 Pellet 00 Magnum


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*Auto vrs. Revolver*



Austin said:


> I agree with everyone about the dogs. We've got my pitbull, and 2 labs. A pine cone doesn't hit the roof without us knowing about it!
> 
> Any reasons why anyone prefers a revolver over a semi-auto or vise versa?


Simplicity and reliability. Revolvers have almost no failures to fire. Autos are reliable also but not to the degree of a wheel gun. If I had to have an auto for home defense it would be a glock. If you pull the trigger it WILL go bang.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Revolvers are reliable for the first cylinder full of ammo (usually). After that, all bets are off.

During revolver-only two day shooting courses, I see plenty of malfunctions each time.

There are many small parts in a revolver that have to work perfectly for the timing to be correct.

High primers cause malfunctions, bullet-pull in ultra-lightweight revolvers causes malfunctions, crap getting under the cylinder star (it doesn't take much) causes malfunctions. Broken hands, cylinder locks, and internal springs all can cause malfunctions.

The belief that revolvers are malfunction-free is incorrect. It takes a very skilled gunsmith to work on the internals of a revolver - as almost all parts have to be fit to a particular gun. Most semi-autos today use drop-in parts that anyone who mechanically inclined can replace for the return of a pistol to service.

Personally, I'll take a GLOCK out of the box over any revolver for reliability.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Here's mine. 8 in the tube and 1 in the pipe.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I sleep naked..no intruder or anyone else wants to fight a naked man..also, I keep a life size wax figure of chuck Norris on my pourch, that alone would deter the Chinese army from invading...
Remington 870 and a damn big knife in reality


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have my BPS loaded with my turkey loads now, but I think I'll change it to my bird shot after seeing this video:






Something I'd like to test myself sometime. Just goes to show you really have to be careful what you use and where you shoot especially if you live in a one story house with kids or others inside. This really has me thinking i'd never use buckshot inside the house. Maybe as the last round or 2 possibly.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have watched a couple more videos online of shotguns and sheetrock, and although I have thought of and used my shotgun in practice at close range I now question if it is worth it. Outside of cocking it, the pattern of the pellets inside a house are so small it is no different than if I used a pistol. A pistol is much more maneuverable and gives me a free hand. I feel like as long as you aim for center mass, at ranges under 15 yards your chances of missing with that first shot are only slightly greater with a pistol.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

Each situation is different. I'm in a rural area and the house is in somewhat of a depression. No one here but me and the wife.  If my buckshot misses the bad guy and goes through walls the worst I will do is kill my refrigerator or TV. If I had close neighbors or kids in the house my choices would change.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Great video up above. I'm thinking the Aguila Mini Shels with #7.5 birdshot, fired from the Mossberg 590 Shorty might be a good compromise for bedroom duty:


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

I prefer Henckels Meat Cleaver


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

What is the tax stamp for a shotgun under 18 in?


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

baldona523 said:


> What is the tax stamp for a shotgun under 18 in?


200$ here is a link with all the info

http://www.atf.gov/firearms/faq/national-firearms-act-firearms.html#legally-acquire-nfa


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

baldona523 said:


> What is the tax stamp for a shotgun under 18 in?


My Mossberg 590 Shorty is classified as an "any other weapon" AOW rather than a short barreled shotgun SBS - so the federal tax stamp is only $5.

If it hasn't ever had a stock installed, it can be an AOW - definitely the way to go!


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

scubapro said:


> My Mossberg 590 Shorty is classified as an "any other weapon" AOW rather than a short barreled shotgun SBS - so the federal tax stamp is only $5.
> 
> If it hasn't ever had a stock installed, it can be an AOW - definitely the way to go!


Thats an interesting little loophole, wish it was 5$ for all of them.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

scubapro said:


> My Mossberg 590 Shorty is classified as an "any other weapon" AOW rather than a short barreled shotgun SBS - so the federal tax stamp is only $5.
> 
> If it hasn't ever had a stock installed, it can be an AOW - definitely the way to go!


I just did a quick search, did you pay $700 bucks for the shorty? It would be cheaper to take a $300 500 and pay the $200 tax stamp? I guess it'd be a little longer but not $200 worth longer.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

No, I paid $500 and some change for the Shorty from Long Range Precision in Andersonville, TN. So, with the tax, shipping and transfer - it totalled out just shy of $615. Between you and me, I'd rather see more of the proceeds going to the small business gunsmith in Tennessee -- than to the US DOJ in the form of a tax stamp...

Here's their contact information if anyone is interested:

LRP
2614 HWY. 61 WEST
ANDERSONVILLE, TN. 37705-1921
865-712-6725
[email protected]


----------



## bighitter0414 (Mar 6, 2012)

For the people that have flashlights mounted to their pistols...why? No one, even someone that studies your house for a year straight, knows your home layout better then you. Being in the dark gives you a major advantage. The first thing you should do in a night time home invasion is shut the lights, take your position and wait for the intruder to come to you. Dont be the aggressor with a bright flash light giving away your position. Turn the corner where the intruder is waiting for you and you're as good as gone. I personally have a Benelli pump action under the bed on my side and a s+w .38 with an insight laser on the wifes side between the mattresses. No lights on either of them! G23 with lasermax in the barrel laser stays loaded in the truck. Im interested in reading everyones thoughts on lights.


----------



## no_control (Jul 18, 2010)

Since I have other people in the house in different rooms , I prefer to use a light to identify my target before engaging if there was an intruder, rather than shooting in complete darkness and regretting it later only to find out that it was my room mate who also decided to come out and investigate what was going on. If you live alone I could see why you didn't need a light.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Im a revolver guy, so a S&W M-19 rest on my night stand.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Well everyone in my house is an owner of at least one 12 guage shotgun, and we all have handguns as well. Not to mention my pitbull and 2 other dogs. Glock stays within arms reach of where I sleep, shotgun is by the bedroom door. Neighbors also have outside cameras, some of which watch our house as well. Is that overkill? Nah.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

have a Glock light on my Glock 22 which stays on my night stand at night.
I can strobe the eyes of any intruder from around a corner as I decide to shoot or not.
a few months back a man woke up and fired at a shadow coming down the hall and shot his wife in the chest with a 45. she died
he thought she was still asleep beside him but she obviously was not.
I have a light on all my night weapons but prefer to use my helmet mounted PVS7 Goggles with NV EoTech mounted on my M4 Benelli if I have time and use no light at all.
they are both right over my head ready to go
If not it is Glock Time and I can grab it immediately


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

bighitter0414 said:


> For the people that have flashlights mounted to their pistols...why? No one, even someone that studies your house for a year straight, knows your home layout better then you. Being in the dark gives you a major advantage. The first thing you should do in a night time home invasion is shut the lights, take your position and wait for the intruder to come to you. Dont be the aggressor with a bright flash light giving away your position. Turn the corner where the intruder is waiting for you and you're as good as gone. I personally have a Benelli pump action under the bed on my side and a s+w .38 with an insight laser on the wifes side between the mattresses. No lights on either of them! G23 with lasermax in the barrel laser stays loaded in the truck. Im interested in reading everyones thoughts on lights.


lights are bright intruder can not see when shined in eyes mine on the "judge " has a on off switch.:whistling:


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

bighitter0414 said:


> For the people that have flashlights mounted to their pistols...why? No one, even someone that studies your house for a year straight, knows your home layout better then you. Being in the dark gives you a major advantage. The first thing you should do in a night time home invasion is shut the lights, take your position and wait for the intruder to come to you. Dont be the aggressor with a bright flash light giving away your position. Turn the corner where the intruder is waiting for you and you're as good as gone. I personally have a Benelli pump action under the bed on my side and a s+w .38 with an insight laser on the wifes side between the mattresses. No lights on either of them! G23 with lasermax in the barrel laser stays loaded in the truck. Im interested in reading everyones thoughts on lights.


People only know their homes when they're lit. Have you ever seen anyone walk around their home without the lights on and be able to reasonably complete a task. They probably couldn't do anything that well. Now imagine that in a stressful situation such as a home invasion. There's also a lot of other variables that go into play. If I had family members to worry about then I would rather go on the offensive in my home before the intruder reaches them. Also I want to be able to identify my target before using force. Also lights are a powerful distraction tool that can easily blind someone's night adapted vision.

Here's a nice series on low light tactics.

http://www.theboxotruth.com/docs/lowlight.htm


----------



## fishyfingers (Oct 3, 2007)

FN M&P tactical pump 12 gauge when I'm home loaded with 2 #2mag, 4 00buck, and 2 1 1/4oz slugs in that order, with my sks sporting 30 rounds of hollow point as backup. If I'm away I like to set up a few claymores.


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

sw 38 w/ glassers 2 labs as well as a bad reputation with most of the 26 yr old and down club as being that crazy old ba$tard on the corner that would soon as shoot you as put up with it on his dirt! Works for me


----------

